# Graphic card for 12-15k



## noob (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi

Suggest me some graphics card for my system in signature. 
Make sure PSU will be able to handle it without any issues.

Max budget : 12-15K. Want to play current games and future (2 years) at high settings.

P.S : Card should be COOL and should not make more FAN noise. Will prefer Nvidia.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Awesome Graphics card*

For your budget you can get SAPPHIRE RADEON HD 6950 1GB at 14.5k or 2GB at 16k.
IMO no NVIDIA card will give you more VFM that this card at this budget.


----------



## noob (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Awesome Graphics card*

how about GTX 570  ? not sure about its price

or ZOTAC GeForce GTX 560 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 ?


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Awesome Graphics card*

GTX 570 is out of your budget.

My choice: HD 6950 2GB for 15k. (Either MSI or Sapphire) or MSI HD 6950 2GB Twin Fozr III for 16k. 2GB VRAM will be better in the long run and will help you play better at high resolution.

If you prefer nVidia, then get MSI GTX 560Ti 1GB Twin Dozr III for ~14.5k or slightly cheaper.

Lastly, GTX 560 is slower, cheaper and different than GTX 560 Ti. Don't get confused. No idea why nVidia likes to confuse their cutomers when they could have named it GTX 555.


----------



## Joker (Jun 20, 2011)

this has already been discussed many times.

get msi hd 69502gb or the factory overclocked ones.


----------



## noob (Jun 20, 2011)

HD 6950  vs  MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Dozr III 

which one is more VFM and more cool in terms of heat generation under load ?


----------



## Joker (Jun 20, 2011)

msi gtx 560 ti twin fozr II will be cooler than reference/normal hd 6950 2gb due to its custom cooler.

u can anyways get msi hd 6950 2gb twin fozr II (will not unlock to 6970) or twin fozr III (will unlock to 6970) for "coolneess"

unlocking to 6970 brings u more performance boost.

gtx 560ti has 10% more power consumption than hd 6950 2gb.


----------



## jsjs (Jun 20, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> HD 6950  vs  MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Dozr III
> 
> which one is more VFM and more cool in terms of heat generation under load ?



6950 2GB is better card and get a refrence version, you can unlock it to a 6970 later and btw its twin frozr not Dozr


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2011)

well, in my humble opinion there isn't much to bother about temperatures and heat generation from both AMD/nVidia as far as the current generations are concerned. Decide according to performance. Reference GTX 560 Ti will be running 5-6 degrees cooler than reference HD 6950 2GB but HD 6950 2Gb is more than well under control. Temperature and heat were huge factors in GTX 465/470/480 which were like electric stoves.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 20, 2011)

If your budget is 12k:

Sapphire HD 6870 1GB GDDR5 VAPOR-X @ 12k


If your budget is 15k, stretch to 16k and get:

Sapphire HD 6950 2GB GDDR5 @ 16k


----------



## Piyush (Jun 20, 2011)

get HD 6950 eyes closed


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 20, 2011)

stretch budget by 1k and get MSI 6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC.


----------



## noob (Jun 21, 2011)

what advantage do i have by buying HD 6950 over MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Dozr III  ?


Also will that card fit in my cabinet and what about PSU ?
Do i need to buy new one  ?

I wont be over-clocking it nor unlocking it....i want it to run games at high settings using stock config

*please provide links to buy online*


----------



## Joker (Jun 21, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> what advantage do i have by buying HD 6950 over MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Dozr III  ?


it is *twin fozr II* in case of gtx560ti.

hd 6950 2gb is the faster card. has more video memory. u will be able to play games at higher settings - antialiasing with it.

buy this model: MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC--Free Shipping

cabinet & psu are fine.


----------



## noob (Jun 21, 2011)

Joker said:


> it is *twin fozr II* in case of gtx560ti.
> 
> hd 6950 2gb is the faster card. has more video memory. u will be able to play games at higher settings - antialiasing with it.
> 
> ...



Cool..and just wanted to know whats the best card in 12K range , I am also thinking to buy fans and all...+  a USB HDD.

also how much % this HD 6950 is faster than current best card in 12K range. if its just 10-15% then i will go with 12K card.

_do games these days need 2GB RAM ?
ASUS GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II Graphic Card looks better to me..what you say guys ?

Actually i think that  6950 doesn't benefit that much from its 2gb framebuffer in single gpu mode at fullhd resolutions. If the resolutions goes up to 2560x1600 ,the extra 1gb vram comes in handy. what you say guys ?_


----------



## Joker (Jun 21, 2011)

a year from now...that 2gb VRAM will come in handy for u. games are getting really shader heavy.

at 1680x1050 no difference. at 1080p with low AA. no difference. at 1080p with high AA - u will start to feel the difference. above 1080p, hd6950 2gb.

i have said what i wanted to..i am out of this thread now.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 21, 2011)

If You Want To Save 2K Then Go With N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC @ 13990
If You Want The Best In Your Budget Then Get R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC @ 15990

They Both Are Equal In Performance. Now All Depends You


----------



## noob (Jun 21, 2011)

ok one final question , when is DX12 coming ?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 21, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> ok one final question , when is DX12 coming ?



End of 2012


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 21, 2011)

No confirmation on DX12. If DX12 isn't a part of Windows 8(highly unlikely), it won't come suddenly midway.


----------



## noob (Jun 23, 2011)

which one is best in 12.5K MAX ?


----------



## ico (Jun 23, 2011)

GTX 560 Ti > HD 6870 > GTX 560

MSI HD 6870 Twin Fozr II @ 12.6k - MSI R6870 TWIN FROZR OC Graphic Card

MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Fozr II @ 13.9k - MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC


----------



## noob (Jun 23, 2011)

is GTX 560 same as this ? ZOTAC GeForce GTX 560 1GB 256-bit GDDR5

Will prefer PrimeABGB as i am mumbai based


----------



## ico (Jun 23, 2011)

As far as the *name* on that site goes, yes. It is GTX 560, not GTX 560 Ti. You can clarify on your own by calling them up if you want to.

I have no idea why nVidia named it so. Unnecessary confusion for the customer.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 23, 2011)

Performance wise both GTX 560 & HD 6870 are same, GTX 560 has better tessellation whereas HD 6870 has best VFM.


----------



## noob (Jun 23, 2011)

can anyone tell me indetail whats the difference between GTX 560, and GTX 560 Ti. ?

ASUS GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II Graphic Card

is ASUS a good brand for gfx ?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 23, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> can anyone tell me indetail whats the difference between GTX 560, and GTX 560 Ti. ?
> 
> ASUS GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II Graphic Card
> 
> is ASUS a good brand for gfx ?



GTX 560 Ti is better than GTX 560. For Specification Do a google search.

Asus is one of the best brand.


----------

